# Top 10 RTA's of 2019



## SparkySA (28/9/19)

It's that time of the year where we figure out what has worked for you over this year...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (28/9/19)

Kylin M mesh RTA 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Asterix (28/9/19)

I’ll let you know in December.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/9/19)

QP M25 Fatality

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Wesley (28/9/19)

Geekvape Ammit MTL RTA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (28/9/19)

Gear RTA

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (28/9/19)

Zeus X may not top the list, but definitely makes the list. Love these tanks.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (28/9/19)

SparkySA said:


> It's that time of the year where we figure out what has worked for you over this year...


Why not turn this thread into a poll?

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (28/9/19)

Rebirth RTA. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Hakhan (28/9/19)

Yuvir Punwasi said:


> QP M25 Fatality


+1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/19)

Great thread @SparkySA !
I have moved it to the RTA subforum in the Hardware category
(it was in Newbies corner)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (28/9/19)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Why not turn this thread into a poll?



That is very possible @X-Calibre786 
We just need someone to keep an eye on the posts till we reach 10 popular nominations (the poll can take a max of 10 choices)

Then once you have the 10 it's easy to start the poll and members can vote.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tai (28/9/19)

Tripod and Aromamizer lite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reddy_D (28/9/19)

Rebirth rta 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SparkySA (28/9/19)

Out of this we can build a top 10

So far rebirth had a few nominations


----------



## ivc_mixer (28/9/19)

Another two on the Rebirth - both my wife and I love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein (28/9/19)

Kylin M RTA, flavour is on par and myself and my wife enjoy it to bits....


----------



## Timwis (29/9/19)

Zeus X, me my wife, both cats (Ludo and Blossom) and all 37 fish love it (we now have a winner surely) lol!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Faheem777 (29/9/19)

Juggerknot Mini and Gear Rta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/19)

Blotto, Zeus x, Fatality M 25 my 3 best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rafique (29/9/19)

Juggerknot mini

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## traulstone (29/9/19)

Juggerknot mini! 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## swisscheese (29/9/19)

A suggestion on polling the best RTA's. Everyone voting for their favourite tank skews the results - their individual experiences differ, as well as criteria. How about a poll where tanks are rated on a scale of 1-10 for flavour, versatility (build deck), airflow, build quality, leak potential, spitback, bacon lips, etc...

Each tank gets a final score, but it's less binary.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/9/19)

Dvarw DL for another year!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Tank88 (30/9/19)

Zeus X by far my favorite for the year


----------



## JurgensSt (30/9/19)

Zeus X and Blotto Best dual and Juggerknot Mini signle

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid (30/9/19)

Zeus X gets my vote!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (30/9/19)

Fatality 25mm gets my vote. 

Came very close to unseating the Reload RTA for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## camie (30/9/19)

Zeus x for 2019 but i still prefer the older blitzen over it


----------



## ARYANTO (24/10/19)

Juggerknot mini was released late 2018 , correct ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/19)

The Dead Rabbit RTA is my tank of choice every day of the week, excellent flavour, airflow does it for me, doesn’t leak and it’s easy to live with.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------

